# Credit Card Harassment Question



## jondbca (Oct 1, 2022)

Hello all, this is a question for my mother - she has a Paypal credit card through Synchrony.  She doesn't know why she has a balance of almost $4000.  She has called several times for them to send her a physical statement showing what comprises the balance, they say they will but they never send it.  They can't tell her what the charges are for...

I've even called and asked for this myself to no avail (other than promises that something would come)...  The reason we need to see something is because their website is so poor that it only goes back to August of 2021 - and there is nothing showing anything of significance in the online statement other than a few Chewy charges totaling $200.  She had an autopay setup - but cancelled it and stopped payments to the Paypal Synchrony Card from her bank (since she has no idea what comprises the balance) - the problem is that they're constantly harassing her and calling multiple times a day.  She thinks that these charges are fraudulent.

Is there some kind of service, free or otherwise that helps older seniors with things like this?  I've googled and what I've found received mixed reviews so I thought I'd ask for advice.
Thanks!


----------



## Nathan (Oct 1, 2022)

Can she login to her Paypal account?  She should be able to download a statement.   If that's not possible then maybe to cut to the heart of the problem, she perhaps should tell...whoever(Synchrony, Paypal) that she wants to file a fraud report.   If they don't want to do that, she could call her local police agency and file a fraud report.


----------



## BC Flash (Oct 1, 2022)

Often, I get a phone call about my Visa over charge or about unusual purchases (I dont have a visa charge card).   I always press "8" or the number to speak to a customer service rep.   (They are from India).    When they come online, I protest about the charges.   After much argument, I tell them I do not have a Visa as I don't plan to travel out of the country.   (the phone calls have decreased after this tactic)


----------



## ohioboy (Oct 1, 2022)

Have her get a copy of her credit report, see what that entails. In the mean time, right away, dispute the balance in writing, certified mail if possible. If they have a fax # send the same letter to them by fax. Libraries may have them now, or such as Staples stores. Dispute it as soon as possible in writing.


----------



## hawkdon (Oct 1, 2022)

Go thru your local BBB (better business bureau)....they
may be able to help.....


----------



## HoneyNut (Oct 1, 2022)

hawkdon said:


> Go thru your local BBB (better business bureau)....they
> may be able to help.....


+1

I would also recommend that you file a complaint with the BBB.  I was looking at some of the existing complaints against them and their (Synchrony Bank) responses and in the below response they mention stopping the harrassing calls when they receive a 'cease and desist notification'.  I'm not sure how you file that, but maybe if you can figure it out it will at least stop the calls.

https://www.bbb.org/us/oh/kettering.../synchrony-0322-5001136/complaints#1216211879


----------



## HoneyNut (Oct 1, 2022)

jondbca said:


> She has called several times for them to send her a physical statement showing what comprises the balance, they say they will but they never send it. They can't tell her what the charges are for...
> 
> I've even called and asked for this myself to no avail (other than promises that something would come)..



I noticed on the BBB page that Synchrony requests people use their 'contact us' link, maybe that would work better than phone calls and you'd have a better paper trail in case they try to sue you for payment.


----------



## C50 (Oct 2, 2022)

The first thing you need to do is check her account history.  There's always the possibility she racked up charges she forgot about, or failed to make payments and ran up high interest charges.  Did she give her card to a relative or friend to use?  Or certainly could be fraudulent charges.

Once you establish what the charges are for then can you decide to how to handle the bill.


----------



## Judycat (Oct 2, 2022)

I don't understand why you can't get a statement listing the charges on the account. Sounds weird.


----------



## C50 (Oct 2, 2022)

Judycat said:


> I don't understand why you can't get a statement listing the charges on the account. Sounds weird.



First post says they can only see back to Aug. of 2021,  but I would think you can go back further, especially if there's disputed charges.  

The OP mentioned his mom stopped the autopay which means any balance is racking up interest charges every month, and possibly penalties for non payment.   They need to get to the bottom of this ASAP.


----------



## gloria (Oct 2, 2022)

Could be some scammer, they make everything look so legal.


----------



## Lethe200 (Oct 2, 2022)

FYI there is a strict legal time limit on your ability to dispute charges on a credit card. You MUST dispute these charges clearly, in writing, ASAP! Using BBB will do nothing to help in this situation.  

If your mother has missed the time limitation on disputing charges, you will need a lawyer to help. Contact Legal Aid, or your local Area Agency on Aging, for help. 

And under NO circumstances are you liable for any charges, *unless you agree to it*. Do not offer to pay on her behalf. 

If your mother is unable to pay, the bank can write off the debt as a loss. But you must help her go through the legal steps required.


----------



## Lavinia (Oct 2, 2022)

BC Flash said:


> Often, I get a phone call about my Visa over charge or about unusual purchases (I dont have a visa charge card).   I always press "8" or the number to speak to a customer service rep.   (They are from India).    When they come online, I protest about the charges.   After much argument, I tell them I do not have a Visa as I don't plan to travel out of the country.   (the phone calls have decreased after this tactic)


You need to be careful about pressing any number after receiving a call. Often, it connects to a premium rate charge and then they will keep you on the line as long as possible. I suggest you check your phone charges.


----------



## debodun (Oct 3, 2022)

Exactly why I don't have a CC.


----------



## DebraMae (Oct 3, 2022)

Is it the bank or a collection agency representing the bank contacting her?  Collection agencies are notorious about misidentifying people they try to collect from.  Send them a letter stating the charge is not yours and asking them to *cease and desist*. Request in writing that they respond to you in writing.  Keep a copy of any correspondence.


----------



## C50 (Oct 3, 2022)

DebraMae said:


> Is it the bank or a collection agency representing the bank contacting her?  Collection agencies are notorious about misidentifying people they try to collect from.  Send them a letter stating the charge is not yours and asking them to *cease and desist*. Request in writing that they respond to you in writing.  Keep a copy of any correspondence.



The problem is the OP is working on behalf of their mother.  It's hard to dispute charges unless you know what the charges stem from.  Mom saying "I don't know why the bills so high or what the charges could be from" means nothing unless they can prove fraudulent charges or some other billing mistake.  They need the billing history before they can do anything.


----------



## DebraMae (Oct 3, 2022)

C50 said:


> The problem is the OP is working on behalf of their mother.  It's hard to dispute charges unless you know what the charges stem from.  Mom saying "I don't know why the bills so high or what the charges could be from" means nothing unless they can prove fraudulent charges or some other billing mistake.  They need the billing history before they can do anything.


I understand that.  It is the responsibility of whoever is trying to collect to furnish that.  If they are dragging their feet about doing so then OP's mom needs to request collection efforts cease.


----------



## JB in SC (Oct 3, 2022)

This is very suspicious to me. Did you get an actual letter from the bank or collection agency or was this all over the phone?

Contact the Consumer Financial Protection Bureau immediately, and file a complaint with all the details. They will get a response much faster as a rule, usually in 15 days.


----------

